# Was machen Sie, wenn Sie in einem Spiel partout nicht weiterkommen?



## Administrator (17. Juli 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## KONNAITN (17. Juli 2006)

Also entweder diese 20%, die "immer weiterkommen" haben noch nicht sonderlich viel gespielt, sind beneidenswert hartnäckig oder einfach nur verdammte Lügner!


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (17. Juli 2006)

Normalerweise Komplettlösung. Wenn das nicht hilft:
[X] Ich klatsch das Drecksteil anne Wand und spiel was anderes. Ich lass mich doch nicht von so ein paar dummen Entwicklern verarschen


----------



## ich98 (17. Juli 2006)

Ich hab da ne eigene Strategie:

1. probieren bis zum Umfallen
2. am nächsten Tag probieren bis zum Umfallen (insgesamt ca. 40 Versuche) 
3. meine Bruder mal versuchen lassen   
4. nochmal probieren
5. im Forum nach jemanden suchen, der da vielleicht schon mal hing.
6. Komplettlösung
7. Thread
8. Spiel verkaufen (hatte ich noch nie)


----------



## MoS (17. Juli 2006)

ich98 am 17.07.2006 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da ne eigene Strategie:
> 
> 1. probieren bis zum Umfallen
> 2. am nächsten Tag probieren bis zum Umfallen (insgesamt ca. 40 Versuche)
> ...


Dito


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Juli 2006)

- Gebiet Geschicklichkeit, also punktgenau Sprungpassagen, viele/schwierige Gegner usw.
Meist scheitert man hier, wenn man lange am Stück gespielt hat. Oft schafft man diese Passagen am nächsten Tag dann beim ersten Versuch. Ist man da nicht ganz so begabt kann auch schon mal der Kumpel helfen (bei mir natürlich nicht *g*) Kann aber auch an mangelnder Vorbereitung liegen (Leveln bei Aktionrollenspielen etc.)
Beispiele gibts genug, Bossgegner von MGS2 auf Extreme, Farcry bei den Monstern, diverse GTA-Nebenaufgaben, DMC auf schwer, PoP usw.

- Gebiet Rätsel, also Stellen bei denen man deshalb nicht weiterkommt, weil man nicht auf die Lösung kommt.
Hier entweder in Gruppenarbeit oder eben im Internet nachlesen (Komplettlösungsbücher sind teils zwar toll, z.B. die von FF, aber ich kaufe/benutze die erst nach dem ersten Durchspielen wegen Überraschungen etc.).
Beispiel wären die Rätsel von Silent Hill 2 auf Schwer.
Hier kann man auch noch Bossgegner zuzählen, die Tricks zum Besiegen verlangen. Auch Strategische Kämpfe gehören wohl dazu, wenn wirklich eine bestimmte Taktik benötigt wird.

- Gebiet Suchen. Man weiß nicht was man machen soll (mangelnde Infos, Aufmerksamkeit) oder weiß es, findet aber Gegenstand X oder Ort Y nicht.
Hier muss auch das Internet ran, gegebenenfalls zwischendurch noch die Gamedesigner verfluchen.
Wenn ich bei FF11 Quests mache, muss ich auch erst mal oft nachlesen was ich eigentlich machen soll. Da ist kein Pfeil der mich irgendwo hinschickt oder ähnliches ^^


----------



## LowriderRoxx (17. Juli 2006)

Ehrlich gesagt waren CTDs/Lockups wesentlich häufiger ein Grund, dass ich nicht "weitergekommen" bin als dies durch den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Fall war. 

Also fehlt die Antwort "auf den nächsten Patch warten"


----------



## Goddess (17. Juli 2006)

Ich probiere immer zuerst selber weiter zu kommen. Wenn es nach einigen Versuchen immer noch nicht klappt, dann Frage ich hier im Forum nach Hilfe. Irgend jemand weis hier schliesslich immer eine Lösung.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2006)

also, zuerst...

_Ich versuch’s am nächsten Tag wieder. _ bzw. am gleichen bis zum erbrechen

dann _Google _+  _"Ich schlage in einer Komplettlösung nach"_

dann _Ich schreibe mein Problem in ein Forum_

dann (falls das mitten im spiel überhaupt geht) _Ich verringere den Schwierigkeitsgrad._ für diese EINE sache


----------



## elminster (17. Juli 2006)

Solidus_Dave am 17.07.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> - Gebiet Geschicklichkeit (...)


bei mir ists ähnlich, es kommt ganz auf die situation an. wenns nur nen kniff ist der mir fehlt und ich das partout nicht hinkrieg, versuch ich irgendwo nachzuschauen. gehts um was wie "ich geh beim fußballmanger ständig pleite, was mach ich falsch?", hol ich mir auch mal in nem forum hilfe und tipps.


----------



## doceddy (18. Juli 2006)

komplettlösungen sind was für weicheier. wenn ich nicht weiterkomme, dann spiele ich erst 2 stunden n anderes game, dann hab ich wieder lust auf das erste und versuche da die lösung zu finden. falls das nicht klappt, versuch ichs am nächsten tag nochmal.


----------



## crackajack (18. Juli 2006)

In der Regel komme ich immer weiter, aber das liegt an den Genres die ich überwiegend spiele.
Gescheitert bin ich bislang nur bei Battletoads2 bei dem Slalomrennen und bei Perfect Dark beim zweiten Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Aber wenn ich wirklich mal verzweifle, dann trifft am Ehesten wohl [x] "Google!" zu

Bei Vampire Bloodlines habe ich hier im Forum mal nach Hilfe gefragt nachdem ich per google und Foren-Suche nichts 100% aufklärendes gefunden hatte, aber weniger weil ich etwas nicht konnte/ verstand, sondern weil ich durch Bugs am Durchspielen gehindert wurde. (der Spieltipp schlechthin _Neuinstallation_ half dann  ->danke Mara)

Bei Morrowind bin ich zwar nach jetzt schon fast drei Jahren noch immer nicht durch, aber wenn man immer wieder ein paar Monate Pause macht, dann kann man ja keinen Plan mehr davon haben was man denn eig. machen musste. Da habe ich dann nach ner Komplettlösung gegoogelt.

Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad:
Da nehm ich meist sowieso den niedrigsten- keinen Bock oft zu krepieren  - außer ich merke gleich das es so zu einfach ist und starte neu.

Aus "Ich versuch’s am nächsten Tag wieder." resultiert ja "Ich komme _fast _immer weiter!"


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2006)

doceddy am 18.07.2006 01:39 schrieb:
			
		

> komplettlösungen sind was für weicheier. wenn ich nicht weiterkomme, dann spiele ich erst 2 stunden n anderes game, dann hab ich wieder lust auf das erste und versuche da die lösung zu finden. falls das nicht klappt, versuch ichs am nächsten tag nochmal.



Dito - Außerdem sind die meisten Spiele doch heute eh sehr einfach, dass man froh ist, wenn mal ein Spiel kommt das wirklich eine Herausforderung ist.


----------



## HanFred (18. Juli 2006)

ich mach ungefähr alles, was im poll auf der liste ist.
kommt halt aufs spiel an. und ich bescheisse auch nur, wenn ich nach zu vielen versuchen und pausen nicht weiterkomme, wobei das ja jedem selbst üebrlassen ist. geht ja eigentlich keinen was an.


----------



## teuton (31. Juli 2006)

wenn ich weiter kommen will dann komme ich auch weiter es sind nur immer ganz kleine rätsel, genauso wie bei tomb raider wenn ich da stunden hänge und spiele später weiter dann komme ich weiter und es war nur ein glitze kleines problem es sind immer kleine rätsel. man kommt immer weiter


----------



## DawnHellscream (2. August 2006)

[x] cheaten , campen , lamen

Variante b )

[x] Verklag EA wegen zu schweren Spiel


----------



## GrandMaztahAce (3. August 2006)

Nach längerem nicht-Weiterkommen deinstalliere ich öfters einfach das Spiel und pfeffere es in die Ecke ...


----------



## Solon25 (3. August 2006)

Manchmal kiebitz ich in 'ne Lösung  

Beispiel _Black Mirror_:

Schieberätsel mit den Tierkreiszeichen. Ich hab da bissl rumprobiert und sah dann das in den Ecken bestimmte Symbole hin mussten und in der Mitte die ohne passend. Entdeckt, geschoben und irgendwann geschafft 

Doch nichts passierte, hab ich  dreingeschaut... Warum passiert da nichts  Hab ich also eine Lösung gesucht und geschaut, erst da erfuhr ich das es sich um Tierkreiszeichen handelt die in der richtigen Reihenfolge angeordnet werden sollten. Das dumme daran war halt das ich von Tierkreiszeichen 0 blassen Schimmer habe  Ansonsten hab ich aber alle Rätsel so geschafft


----------



## Killtech (3. August 2006)

[X] Ich komme immer weiter!

Wenn es einfach nur am Schwierigkeitsgrad liegt, dann bemühe ich mich so lange, bis es endlich klappt. Sollten es böse Bugs sein, die das weiterkommen verhindern, dann wird entweder in diversen Foren rumgestöbert, oder einfach auf einen baldigen Patch gewartet. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Dumbi (3. August 2006)

Ich komme immer weiter!
Falls nicht (  ):

 - Google!
 - Ich schreibe mein Problem in ein Forum.

Schwierigkeitsgrad verringern war bisher noch nie nötig, da ich wenn überhaupt Probleme mit dem Leveldesign o.ä. hab, da hilft auch ein niedriger Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht. Komplettlösungen kaufe ich keine, da es im Netz genügend Hilfe gibt. Von "am nächsten Tag weiterprobieren" halte ich auch nix, da ich nicht so geduldig bin.


----------

